# charcoal grill



## treycash (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey everyone, it is Trey again, from small town North Carolina. So during a routine inspection last week, I went in to a local BBQ and Steak restaurant. Walk in the kitchen and BAM a 30 dollar charcoal grill is sitting in the middle of the kitchen cooking food. No ventilation or anything. I immediately told them to remove the grill from inside the kitchen. They are now wanting to install a professional charcoal grill in the kitchen.

In NC we are using IFC 2012 with NC provisions. I told them to get a professional business to install the NEW professional charcoal grill and get the Hood suppression business out to change the nozzle and approve everything. Anything else in the code book they need to comply with?  I have never dealt with inside charcoal grilling.


----------



## Rider Rick (Jun 10, 2013)

Make up air.


----------



## cda (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes charcoal or wood required to have separate hood and duct

IMc

506.3.5 Separation of grease duct system.

A separate grease duct system shall be provided for each Type I hood. A separate grease duct system is not required where all of the following conditions are met:

1. All interconnected hoods are located within the same story.

2. All interconnected hoods are located within the same room or in adjoining rooms.

3. Interconnecting ducts do not penetrate assemblies required to be fire-resistance rated.

4. The grease duct system does not serve solid-fuel-fired appliances.

507.2.4 Extra-heavy-duty.

Type I hoods for use over extra-heavy-duty cooking appliances shall not cover heavy-, medium- or light-duty appliances. Such hoods shall discharge to an exhaust system that is independent of other exhaust systems.

EXTRA-HEAVY-DUTY COOKING APPLIANCE. Extra-heavy-duty cooking appliances include appliances utilizing solid fuel such as wood, charcoal, briquettes, and mesquite to provide all or part of the heat source for cooking.


----------



## globe trekker (Jun 10, 2013)

treycash,

Recommend that you document the finding of a non-compliant cooking system

in the restaurant, contact the restaurant and have them submit a code compliant

design for all aspects of any new system to be installed, send a copy of your letter

to the restaurant via "return receipt documented", ..a copy to the Fire Code Official,

and to the "powers-that-be" above you.

Any new "proposed" systems, should be fully compliant, with available U.L. ratings

and listings. Also, they should comply with the other applicable codes your small

town has adopted (i.e.- building code, mechanical code, Accessibility code,

electrical code, etc.).

Document, ..document, ..document, ..document.

.


----------



## treycash (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys! You all are faster at answering my question than the State Fire Marshal Office. Also, I have documented it to the fullest and wrote a citation for it and am doing periodic stop by to double check they are not using the old grill.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 10, 2013)

I bet the CO levels where elevated throughout restaurant


----------



## hlfireinspector (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow thought that only happens to me. Walked in  2 fish cookers (LP Tanks and all ) in center of kitchen.


----------



## cda (Jun 10, 2013)

hlfireinspector said:
			
		

> Wow thought that only happens to me. Walked in  2 fish cookers (LP Tanks and all ) in center of kitchen.


isn't that required in the mississippi code?


----------



## BSSTG (Jun 10, 2013)

hlfireinspector said:
			
		

> Wow thought that only happens to me. Walked in  2 fish cookers (LP Tanks and all ) in center of kitchen.


Greetings,

Saw the same thing once except they were cooking chicken. I was then accused of being an ahole when I told them to remove it immediately. Oh well,

BSSTG


----------



## fireguy (Jun 10, 2013)

BSSTG said:
			
		

> Greetings,Saw the same thing once except they were cooking chicken. I was then accused of being an ahole when I told them to remove it immediately. Oh well,
> 
> BSSTG


But, ******* you may be, no one died because of the restaurant catching fire.   Therefore, I am awarding you the coveted ASSHAT of the WEEK!  Shipping not included.


----------



## rth (Jul 12, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> isn't that required in the mississippi code?


2006 IRFC 308.5.2 - required under only when the following conditions are met without exception:

                               1.    Listed cookers are occupied by no less than one male wearing a stained white tank top shirt

                               2.    Occupant with one cigarette (filtered or unfiltered) in mouth

                               3.    No less than .25" ashes hanging from cigarette at any given time


----------



## rth (Jul 12, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> isn't that required in the mississippi code?


2006 IRFC 308.5.2 - required under only when the following conditions are met without exception:

                               1.    Listed cookers are occupied by no less than one male wearing a stained white tank top shirt

                               2.    Occupant with one cigarette (filtered or unfiltered) in mouth

                               3.    No less than .25" ashes hanging from cigarette at any given time


----------



## north star (Jul 12, 2013)

*$ $ $*





> "ASSHAT of the WEEK AWARD"


**fireguy**,That's pretty darned funny !  



**rth**,



Those stained, white tank top t-shirts are [ typically ] referred to

"wife beater" t-shirts.

Also, ...that would be the "International Redneck Far Code" right ?

*$ $ $*


----------



## rth (Jul 12, 2013)

yessir

congratulations for spelling this correctly, must be from the south


----------



## north star (Jul 12, 2013)

*% ~ ~ %*

rth,

Thanks for posting on the Forum !.......I hope that you will come back

more often and provide your input !.......Also, please promote this Forum

to all of the code officials  &  colleagues that you know.......We are on

a continuous membership and active involvement drive.

*% ~ ~ %*


----------

